# Protection of my garden



## markdenaley (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, 
I am just a newbie for this forum, I want some suggestions on a problem of continuous running over of the kids over my open garden, especially where i had planted white orchids and purple rose.

I want to protect not the whole garden, but want to protect at least that particular region. So, for that the fencing of the bamboo will do the thing for me or I have to choose any other option for this reason.??


any feedback's would be appreciated. Please help me out.



Regards


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome, 
I've read both of your posts and I'm left wondering if you have trains... 
I get the impression that you are starting out as a garden designer vs. a hobbyist. While we may wish you well, it seems that you want to use this forum for your new business rather than a hobby. So don't expect many answers... 

I use cactus and my 'pet' rattlesnake ( I warn them that there is one somewhere on the property) to keep the kids where they belong, but mostly they are only interested in the trains, not running around my property. 
My garden is rocks and they have sprouted in so many places that one can't run through them with out twisting an ankle! 

John


----------



## wolfpackherbs (Jun 27, 2010)

Look into putting in a Waddle Fence. Its the oldest design in the world and beautiful becauise of its natural look. Just a couple of feet high should stop the kids. Its a bit of work but so well worth it especially if you have access to some hardy vines such as grapevine or any willows in the area.


----------



## wolfpackherbs (Jun 27, 2010)

Look into putting in a Waddle Fence. Its the oldest design in the world and beautiful becauise of its natural look. Just a couple of feet high should stop the kids. Its a bit of work but so well worth it especially if you have access to some hardy vines such as grapevine or any willows in the area.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

ps; your tag timed out, bad link...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Judging by your tag, I'll assume your name is Mark? Can you give us some more information about your garden? Where is it? Do you run trains in it? If not, are you considering running trains in it? Keeping kids out of a garden can be easy or it can be a nightmare depending upon your situation! It would really help us understand your situation better if you could clue us in as to what exactly is your problem.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What you can do kind of depends on whose kids they are... 
Yours or someone elses? 
Are they there as visitors (are their parents/guardians present) or tresspassers (do you know their parents/guardians)? 
What are the laws and/or regulations in the area (Home Owner's Association rules?) about what you can build in the way of fences, or what other landscaping changes are allowable? 
What does your insurance cover if a child trips and falls because you put a "tripping hazard" somewhere or piled rocks in a place where the children play? 
Have you built an "Attractive Nuisance" wherein children cannot be expected to stay out of it? 
Have you informed the children that runing through your garden is something you do not allow?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would not use bamboo, it's a terrible problem with Trains, the cellular structure interferes with the smooth running of the furblisher mechanism in every locomotive. Furthermore bamboo seems to cause rampant corrosion of the whizzbanger device, especially under full throttle. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Apr 2011 02:19 PM 
I would not use bamboo, it's a terrible problem with Trains, the cellular structure interferes with the smooth running of the furblisher mechanism in every locomotive. Furthermore bamboo seems to cause rampant corrosion of the whizzbanger device, especially under full throttle. 

Regards, Greg 

Methinks yer bamboo has fermented and thou hast been imbibing the run-off.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I went to his site... don's see ANY bamboo, seems to be mostly fixated on slate stone patios, and grass... I did see some fencing... 

Did not see any trains, layout, or kids running through plants. 

So, some gentle ribbing about the "question" that started this thread. 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 27 Apr 2011 02:36 PM 
Yes, I went to his site... don's see ANY bamboo, seems to be mostly fixated on slate stone patios, and grass... I did see some fencing... 

Did not see any trains, layout, or kids running through plants. 

So, some gentle ribbing about the "question" that started this thread. 

Greg 

Daing... I was hopin' to find out what species of bamboo so I could bottle the stuff and make a lot of money selling it as hair tonic.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Come on down to San Diego some time... we have a number of spirits for testing, most from Scotland, but all types welcome! 

Greg


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well if you want to stop children running over your garden the answer is -*thorns*... Pyrocanthus and berberis grow very well in the UK -you might also investigate Rosa Rugosa as an edging. My previous railway used strawberries as a protective edging to it -this prevented small feet going too close to the track work incase they stood on a "fat juicy one". It was a common sight to see small feet free track work and red stained faces. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## markdenaley (Apr 27, 2011)

Firstly I would like to thank all those who had replied me generously. You got me right John; I am a garden designer, but not a pro in that field. I work for a garden designing company in London. I joined a garden designing company few months back. So, here I am looking forward for the more and more useful information from the experts like you, which will boost my career in the gardening field. I still have so many questions, but will ask one by one. Now I want to ask you that, can we use the giant bamboo for making an extravagant entrance of the villa, situated in the South part of the London. If yes? Then what sort of maintenance it will require, and should i directly use the completely grown bamboos or should go with the young shrubs?

Please suggest me something...

Thanks and regards...

Mark Denaley

Garden Design London


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well Mark, 'experts like me' I grow Rocks! I come here to talk about trains and I offer my knowledge for others happiness, not to make them a profit. 

We work with miniature plants... not villa gateways! 

Bamboo is a messy plant, that's my expert knowledge. 

John


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, Mark, Mark, you live in the UK This is where all the gardening experts live. Do you have web sites in the UK that deal with gardening and it related problems? I bet you do. Dennis


----------

